# [OT] Openspace - manager plików

## compbatant

witam,

pracowalem ostatnio nad managerem plików openspace, strona projektu http://openspace.linux.pl

w tej chwili do sciagniecia jest wersja 0.1.0_rc1, po usunieciu znalezionych bledow pojawi sie pierwsza

w pelni publiczna i stabilna wersja 0.1.0. Zapraszam wszystkich do testowania. Zeby nie bylo calkowicie OT

to do testowania jest tez ebuild  :Smile: 

Czekam na opinie, znalezione bledy i ogolne wrazenie :]

Mateusz Dworak aka compbatant

----------

## mr00wka

tak szczerze to juz jest swietny menager plikow o nazwie krusader http://www.krusader.org/

ale byc moze jak pojawi sie stabilan wersja to sprobuje

----------

## blazeu

Jest tez "swietny' OS WIndows, ale czy to znaczy, ze nie nalezy pisac nowych rzeczy?

Juz sciagam i probuje :]

----------

## Raku

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Jest tez "swietny' OS WIndows, ale czy to znaczy, ze nie nalezy pisac nowych rzeczy?
> 
> 

 

nie, ale to oznacza wysoką poprzeczkę do przeskoczenia (mówię o krusaderze, nie o Windows)...

A z OS jest taki urok, że można wziąć już gotowe i samemu przerabiać lub dołączyć się do istniejącego projektu. Może zamiast tworzyć kolejny klon tego samego od podstaw, warto by pomysleć nad poprawą i ulepszaniem znanych już i wykorzystywanych programów?

to tylko moja propozycja, nie musicie jej brać poważnie  :Wink: 

----------

## compbatant

 *raku wrote:*   

> Może zamiast tworzyć kolejny klon tego samego od podstaw, warto by pomysleć nad poprawą i ulepszaniem znanych już i wykorzystywanych programów?

 

systemy bsd istnialy duzo wczesniej od linuxa, wiec po cholere powstal linux, mogli przeciez wszyscy zapalency linuxa rozwijac BSD, zamiast

tworzyc od zera.

----------

## Rafaeru

Brawo dla compbatanta, moze i Krusader jest bardziej wołowaty i niekoniecznie uzytkownicy kochający szybkość będą go preferowali - poza tym, myślenie typu "kolejny klon, po co jak juz jest" to zwykłe ograniczenie - to nie jest KOLEJNY/TEN SAM soft, tylko ALTERNATYWA, a przeciez o to chodzi, by było coraz więcej programów i użytków, by każdy miał to co lubi, a nie to co lubią lub uwazają za najlepsze inni.

Co do openspace:

prezentuje się bardzo ładnie, z tego co widzę jest jakas opcja logowania, czyli kozysta z smb, są ikonki, opisy - fajna sprawa, napewno znajdzie wielu zwolenników.

Ja nie kozystam z żadnych "ikonowanych" managerów, sam mc w pełni mi wystarcza, a nie jest ani piękny, ani efektowny, ważne ze spełnia swoją rolę i jest szybki, być może openspace będzie taką alternatywą z graficzną oprawą i wieloma opcjami.

Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów dla projektu.

----------

## n3rd

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> systemy bsd istnialy duzo wczesniej od linuxa, wiec po cholere powstal linux, mogli przeciez wszyscy zapalency linuxa rozwijac BSD, zamiast
> 
> tworzyc od zera.

 

Masz całkowitą rację... i trochę mi głupio jak widzę, że ktoś wyskakuje z tekstami typu: "a po co..? i na co? ..no bo to.." itd.  Wolne oprogramowanie jest tworzone przez ludzi olewających takie podejście do życia.. "a po co? ..no bo to..". Na uzasadnienie mogę dodać, że o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to już od bardzo dawna pracowałeś nad własnym managarem plików... już chyba kilka lat temu czytałem na Twojej stronie, że pracujesz nad "niezwykłym" managerem.. - wtedy były chyba jakies niebieskawe screeny  :Wink:  Byłem przekonany że projekt zdechł śmiercią naturalną.. a tu proszę  :Wink: 

Co do Twojego pytania o linuxa i systemy *bsd, to o ile mi wiadomo, uniksy zostały przywłaszczone przez wielkie korporacje i w obawie przed brakiem wolnego oesa powstał chyba freebsd itd. Linux miał być jeszcze jedną wolną i darmową alternatywą dla komercyjnych uniksów - czyli jego powstanie było bardzo uzasadnione. Pierwotnie nie budził jednak zainteresowania i większość geeków decydowała się rozwijać freebsd (wtedy był on bardziej zaawansowany niż linux)... jednak sprawy potoczyły się zupełnie inaczej i to linux dziś wiedzie prym jeżeli chodzi o zakres prac rozwojowych. Niedawno ukazał się wywiad z Torwaldsem i developerami z netbsd, freebsd i openbsd. Najbardziej właśnie de Raadt atakował linuksa, że przez jego popularność *bsd tracą developerów.

Co do Twojego managera, to filmik wygląda bardzo ciekawie... Chyba zdecyduję się posadzić ten programik i bardziej się z nim zapoznam  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam i życze udanego codowania  :Wink: 

daniel cegielka

----------

## compbatant

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  Na uzasadnienie mogę dodać, że o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to już od bardzo dawna pracowałeś nad własnym managarem plików... już chyba kilka lat temu czytałem na Twojej stronie, że pracujesz nad "niezwykłym" managerem.. - wtedy były chyba jakies niebieskawe screeny  Byłem przekonany że projekt zdechł śmiercią naturalną.. a tu proszę 

 

tak tak  :Very Happy:  dobrze pamietasz,

zapodam tutaj linka do wygladu programu chyba z przed 2 lat

http://navynos.linux.pl/files/openspace/screen.jpg

no a dzisiejszy wyglad taki:

http://www.openspace.linux.pl/wakka.php?wakka=Screenshots/files&get=screen1.png

http://www.openspace.linux.pl/wakka.php?wakka=Screenshots/files&get=screen3.png

troche sie pozmienialo 

w sumie ten program to chbya 3 razy zaczynalem od poczatku pisac, pare razy byl w odstawce bardzo dlugo i dlatego tak sie to

ciagnie  :Smile:  pamietam jak na poczatku nie znalem standard template library jak go zaczynalem i mialem duzo takich

konstrukcji jak **char, pozniej przeszedlem na string tablica[10] a skonczylem na vectorach :]

----------

## n3rd

Fajne cacko! Ebuild trzeba było jeszcze raz wygenerować.. odmaskować... ale instalacja poszła całkiem sprawnie.

Odpala się bardzo sprawnie i szybko. Na początku przywita nas okienko z propozycją konfiguracji (wybrałem automatyczną). Konfigi są w xml'u i są bardzo czytelne. Pierwsze wrażenie to nietypowy wygląd. Ni jak to nie pasuje do standardowych tematów z gtk czy qt. Coś jakby surowy windoz czy java - oparty jest na bibliotece fox... pierwszy raz mam z nią do czynienia  :Wink:  Ogólnie w moim odczuciu wygląd jest bardzo surowy i spartański - co nie koniecznie jest wadą... nie ma to jak bizantyjski styl KDE  :Wink:  Z wyglądu trochę razi mnie drażniący oczy fiolet (zupełnie jak w tematach javy... za którą nie przepadam specjalnie). Zastanawiające są też paski menu różnej szerokości, zadokowane na bocznej krawędzi - wyglądają trochę dziwnie... z jednej strony dwie wielkie ikonki a zaraz obok grupa malutkich.. - wygląda to trochę na niedopracowane (ale się przywalam  :Wink:  ).

Ups.. pierwszy zwis i komunikat "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci"  :Wink: 

Zaskakują bardzo ciekawe opcje wyszukiwania czy raczej filtrowania plików... oraz panel do zdalnego logowania. Okno można podzielić jednym przyciskiem na dwoje. Dalej, okienka z wyświetlonymi katalogami możemy zminimalizować do pasków, co pozwala bardzo wygodnie przeglądać wiele lokalizacji jednocześnie i wyświetlac je w razie potrzeby.. (bardzo ciekawe!). Wygląda na to, że Mateusz sprytnie połączył ideę managerów dwupanelowych (mc) z jednopanelowymi (np. nautilus) - co jest bardzo ciekawym pomysłem!

Coż mogę powiedziec na koniec. Po dziesięciu minutach dochodzę do wniosku, że będzie to bardzo zaawansowany manager plików i na pewno znajdzie swoich wielbicieli. Wady? Zbyt wiele fioletu!  :Wink: 

Zachęcam do testowania. Mateusz zrobił bardzo dobrą robotę!

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

Dobra! Zdecydowałem się zainstalować w systemie na stałe - na razie testowałem na zapasowym gentoosie  :Wink:  Przekonało mnie minimalizowanie okien do pasków! Jeszcze jakby się tego okropnego fioletu pozbyć   :Laughing:   No i polska lokalizacja by się przydała. Jak na pierwszą wersję (no w sumie to nie taka pierwsza) zapowiada się bardzo ciekawie i obiecująco.

----------

## compbatant

dzieki za pierwsze opinie :]

opcja zmiany kolorow dojdzie, ale to juz chyba dopiero w wersji 0.1.1, na razie pousuwam bledy, w jakim momencie pojawil sie komunikat

naruszenie ochrony pamieci? mozesz odtworzyc to zachowanie?

spartanski wyglad to w glownej mierze zasluga biblioteki fox, niestety nie wspiera ona jeszcze themsow. Jeszcze raz generowales ebuild tzn?

md5sumy sie nie zgadzaly czy jeszcze byl jakis problem?

Opcja zmiany jezyka interfejsu to musze tez dodac kiedys, moze w wersji 0.1.2. Co do tych paskow dokujacych no rzeczywiscie za pieknie

to nie wyglada jak sa 2 rozne wielkosci ikonek, narazie wyjsciem jest zmniejszenie tych 2 ikonek wiekszych, ikonki mozna ustawiac w konfiguratorze programu, przydala by mi sie wspolpraca jakiegos grafika, program niestety nei zapamietuje polezenia zadokowancyh toolbarow po zmianie polozenia to trzeba tez dodac  :Smile: .

Z dosyc nowatorskich (moim zdaniem  :Wink:  ) rozwiazan jest np nawigacja po katalogach, mozemy sobie kliknac lewym przyciskiem

w wybranym elemencie sciezki i tam sie przeniesiemy, mozna tez kliknac prawym przyciskiem i wyswietli sie lista

katalogow na danym poziomie drzewa katalogow

----------

## n3rd

 *compbatant wrote:*   

>  w jakim momencie pojawil sie komunikat
> 
> naruszenie ochrony pamieci? mozesz odtworzyc to zachowanie?

 

Zminimalizowałem do pasków klika katalogów i zamykałem je kolejno... i wyszło tak jakbym zamknął i ostatnie okno. Ale nie martw się tym błędem. Wiele programów pada w taki sposób (np. d4x). Do tego mam paxa na jaju, więc on też mógł pomóc w tym padzie  :Wink: 

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> spartanski wyglad to w glownej mierze zasluga biblioteki fox, niestety nie wspiera ona jeszcze themsow.

 

Nie martw się teraz wyglądem.. to z czasem przyjdzie.

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> Jeszcze raz generowales ebuild tzn?
> 
> md5sumy sie nie zgadzaly czy jeszcze byl jakis problem?

 

Dokładnie tak.. chodziło o sumy md5.

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> Opcja zmiany jezyka interfejsu to musze tez dodac kiedys, moze w wersji 0.1.2. Co do tych paskow dokujacych no rzeczywiscie za pieknie
> 
> to nie wyglada jak sa 2 rozne wielkosci ikonek, narazie wyjsciem jest zmniejszenie tych 2 ikonek wiekszych, ikonki mozna ustawiac w konfiguratorze programu, przydala by mi sie wspolpraca jakiegos grafika, program niestety nei zapamietuje polezenia zadokowancyh toolbarow po zmianie polozenia to trzeba tez dodac .

 

Rzeczywiście warto by trochę nad tym posiedzieć.. większość userów to esteci, więc wygląd będzie się dla nich liczył... ale na obecnym etapie nie martwił bym się za bardzo tym wszystkim  :Wink:  Lokalizacja języka jak najbardziej tak... - pozytywnie wpłynie to na popularyzację.

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> Z dosyc nowatorskich (moim zdaniem  ) rozwiazan jest np nawigacja po katalogach, mozemy sobie kliknac lewym przyciskiem w wybranym elemencie sciezki i tam sie przeniesiemy, mozna tez kliknac prawym przyciskiem i wyswietli sie lista katalogow na danym poziomie drzewa katalogow

 

Bawiłem się nim ledwie 10 min, więc nie rozgryzłem jeszcze wszystkich jego możliwości. Co do nowatorskich rozwiązań  :Wink:  To mam ciekawą propozycję. Wiem, ze interesujesz się bezpieczeństwem systemów i ciekawym akcentem byłoby dodanie wsparcia dla szyfrowania plików i katalogów.. czyli zrobienie nakładki na GnuPG oraz dodanie opcji do bezpiecznego kasowania plików i katalogów - czyli zrobienie nakładki np. na secure-delete (thc.org). Takie opcje jeszcze bardziej podkreślą nietypowość tego managera oraz jego zaawansowanie.

Bardzo fajny manager i mam nadzieję, że będziesz nadal go rozwijał  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

JESZCZE MAŁA DOPISKA. Co do zwisu to pax zadziałał. Mały błąd jaki znalazłem to jak chce się skasować plik, klika się prawym przyciskiem i pokazuje się menu z opcjami.. i po wybraniu remove, menu z opcjami nie znika automatycznie oraz pojawia się dialog potwierdzający kasowanie... tyle tylko, że pod menu z opcjami.

W konfiguracji w zakładce "Comands Setting" lista do wyboru icon jest nieproporcjonalnie cienka.. podobnie w następnej zakładce... i gdzie niegdzie występują jeszcze takie niedopracowane okienka (ale to wszystko drobiazgi, więc nie ma się czym martwić  :Wink:  )

Teraz co do tego wywalenia się przez paxa to podaję logi (jak coś to za pomocą paxctl pozmieniam ustawienia i powinno działać bez problemów)

```
PAX: execution attempt in: <anonymous mapping>, 16b91000-16d81000 16b91000

PAX: terminating task: /usr/bin/openspace(openspace):23692, uid/euid: 1001/1001, PC: 16d13a08, SP: 5929f73c

PAX: bytes at PC: 50 01 d3 16 b1 00 00 00 e8 7b d4 16 a8 2a d1 16 00 00 00 00

PAX: bytes at SP: 23aca70f 16d12b48 16d3e9c0 00201a0b 00000000 00000038 23c0eca0 00000000 16d3e9c0 0f322191 23c0f210 5929f7c8 23ac36f6 16d119e8 23c0f210 5929f7d8 23ac36f6 16d3e9c0 16b98e60 00200000

PAX: execution attempt in: /lib/tls/libc-2.3.5.so, 2256f000-22572000 00117000

PAX: terminating task: /usr/bin/openspace(openspace):23773, uid/euid: 1001/1001, PC: 22571a00, SP: 5ab1d91c

PAX: bytes at PC: 88 32 66 11 c8 71 68 11 70 d1 62 11 88 47 67 11 08 1a 57 22

PAX: bytes at SP: 21c2570f 115dfac8 11684d58 00201a0b 00000000 00000038 21d69ca0 00000000 11684d58 895deee7 1166e760 0020005d 00000000 895deee7 21d6a210 5ab1d9b8 21c1e6f6 11684d58 11465de0 00200000
```

Logi podaję dlatego, że to są potencjalne błędy na ataki BO, więc powinieneś się temu trochę poprzyglądać  :Wink: 

pozdr

daniel cegielka

----------

## n3rd

Dotychczas używałem na swoim systemie tylko dwóch managerów plików: mc i rox'a - tego drugiego ostatecznie dziś odinstalowałem na rzecz openspace.

Jestem zdania, że Twój manager plików może trochę zrewolucjonizować płaszczyznę managerów plików. Ma on bardzo wielki potencjał i możliwości.

Po pierwsze. Managery okien dzielą się zasadniczo na jednopanelowe, jak nautilus czy rox oraz dwupanelowe jak  mc czy krusader. Openspace łączy w sobie te dwie koncepcje oraz dodatkowo dzięki możliwości minimalizowania okien do pasków oraz łatwym przechodzeniu do różnych lokalizacji przez te zminimalizowane okna, zyskuje się zupełnie nową jakość w nawigacji po systemie.

Po drugie. Openspace posiada w znacznym stopniu budowę modularną - jeżeli Mateuszu jeszcze bardziej postawiłbyś na modularność, openspace stałby się niezwykle konfigurowalnym i potężnym managerem plików. Proste przykłady:

Mam fvwm-crystal i xmms jest w nim schowany  podczas działania (nie widać go). Dziś rano, mając ustawione wyświetlanie plików w openspace jako listę, odtwarzałem sobie muzykę.. i gdyby np. dodać plugin (w postaci wyświetlającego się paska na dole okna) będący nakładką do nawigacji programów do odtwarzania muzyki, zyskało by się bardzo fajną funkcjonalność.. można w ten sposób zintegrować bardzo wiele funkcji i zarządzać nimi z jednego programu. Co więcej, pluginy te ładowane byłyby tylko wtedy, gdyby istniała taka potrzeba (czyli nasz pasek menu do nawigacji programów multimedialnych, pojawiałby się wtedy, gdy odtwarzalibyśmy muzykę).

Już pisałem np. o nakładce na secure-delete - to też byłby bardzo fajny plugin, który można byłoby uaktywnić w konfigach. Takich możliwości i przykładów jest bardzo wiele.

Przeskalowałem te dwie wielkie ikonki na bocznym pasku (kosztem jakości) i menu zrównało się z tym powyżej - więc jest już z tym ok.

Przydałaby się możliwość przeskalowania czcionki - jestem zdania, że obecna wielkość jest trochę niewłaściwa (mniejsza czcionka pozwoliłaby więcej wyświetlać).

Co do tego błędu polegającego na nagłym zakończeniu pracy programu, to nie występuje on zawsze. Nie mniej jednak sprawdzałem na jądrze bez paxa i błąd ten też miał miejsce. Więc pax wcale nie ma tu decydującego znaczenia.

Przy ustawieniu na jedno okno oraz wyświetlaniu jako lista, na górze jest belka z informacjami o poszczególnych kolumnach. Warto byłoby umożliwić sortowanie wedle tych opcji. Obecnie można co prawda wcisnąć belkę poszczególnych kolumn, ale nic nie jest sortowane oraz wciśniętej belki  nie można już odcisnąć  :Wink: 

Przy belce do zdalnego logowania można dodać inne protokoły (ssh).

Ikony od nawigacji (odśwież, dom, wyżej, kopiuj itp) są umieszczone właściwie na samym końcu, co jest mało intuicyjne. Brakuje też cofnij i do przodu.

Klawiszologia dość uboga. Fajnie było by zastosować np. strzałki boczne do wchodzenia i wychodzenia z katalogów (oraz odpalania programów).

Jak to napisałeś wcześniej - potrzebny Ci jest jakiś grafik. Święta racja! Warto zrobić jakieś oryginalne ikony (ale tu można zdziałać wiele samemu bawiąc się konfigami).

Menu pod prawym klawiszem myszki mogłoby być trochę bardziej wykończone.. jakieś linie między poszczególnymi grupami poleceń.. może jakieś boczne menu dla opcji specyficznych.. np. z możliwością opcjonalnego odpalenia jakiegoś pliku w różnych programach... itd... i mniejsza czcionka.

Za fioletowo mi!  :Wink: 

I to na razie wszystko. Program bardzo mi się podoba i mimo, że jest to właściwie jeszcze warsja robocza, myślę juz teraz stosować do jako głównego managera plików obok mc.

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

JESZCZE MAŁA DOPISKA.

Jak okna są zminimalizowane mają opcję do ich zamknięcia (X). Taka opcja przydałaby się i na aktualnie otwartym oknie, gdzie po zamknięciu tego otwartego okna otwierałoby się pierwsze zniminalizowane. W przypadku gdyby nie było zminimalizowanych okien opcja ta mogłaby zamykać całego openspace.

DRUGA DOPISKA

Brakuje opcji do chowania plików ukrytych - nie zawsze trzeba je oglądać... właściwie po to są ukryte aby domyślnie ich nie oglądać  :Wink: 

----------

## compbatant

dzieki za tak wnikliwe uwagi i ciekawe pomysly, wiekszosc ma nawet sens  :Very Happy:  i bede je wprowadzal po kolei w nowych wersjach.

n3rd znalazles 2 bugi :] zostaly usuniete, jeden to ten crash przy zamykaniu otwartych katalogow, a drugie to to, ze nie dzialalo sortowanie

w trybie details. Zmienilem tez kilka ikonek, teraz wyglada lepiej. W kazdym badz razie mam zamiar wprowadzic svg ikonki tak, ze bedzie

mozna dowolnie je skalowac, ale to narazie pomysl na troche pozniejsza wersje. Opcja zmiany kolorow czyli tego fioletowego co nie

wszystkim przypadl do gustu bedzie na pewno juz w wersji 0.1.1. Zamykanie aktywnie otwartego katalogu tez sie pojawi w miare szybko.

Opcja ustawiania klawiszy skrotu to tez musi zostac rozbuowane, w tej chwili jest kilka skrotow na stale wpisane w program. Opcja zmiany wielkosci czcionki to tez trzeba dodac. Chowanie plikow ukrytych takze. Rozmawialem z tworca biblioteki fox ktorej uzywam jako toolkit i najprawdopodobniej wsparcie do themsow powinno sie pojawic w nastepnej nowej lini rozwojowej biblioteki.

zapraszam do testowania wersji 0.1.0rc2, dostepna jest do sciagniecia na stronie openspace.linux.pl wraz z ebuildem. Mam nadzieje, ze to juz ostatni relase candidate przed wydaniem wersji 0.1.0 final :]

----------

## indianiec

U mnie okno programu pojawia się na sekundę, po czym:

openspaceCorrupt JPEG data: 110 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9

Corrupt JPEG data: 148 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9

Corrupt JPEG data: 145 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

----------

## endel

U mnie programdziala ok, nawet z kopiowaniem duzych plikow nie ma problemu jak w Rox-ie. Pare uwag - po wejsciu do pliku spakowanego tar.gz nie mozna wrocic poziom wyzej, przydalaby sie obsluga zip. Podpisuje sie pod uwagami wyzej - program ma duzy potencjal, fajne pomysly - z klikaniem w sciezke i przelanczaniem z wygladu jedno/dwupanelowy, latwa konfiguracja, mala zasobozernosc i zaleznosci systemowe. TAkie pytanie - nie znam sie, ale czy duzym problemem by bylo zrezygnowanie z biblioteki fox na rzecz gtk? Warto by bylo tez popracowac nad wygladem - tj kolorami...  :Smile: 

edit:

ok, znalazlem odpowiedz dlaczego FOX  :Smile:  linkLast edited by endel on Mon Oct 10, 2005 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## compbatant

 *indianiec wrote:*   

> U mnie okno programu pojawia się na sekundę, po czym:
> 
> openspaceCorrupt JPEG data: 110 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
> 
> Corrupt JPEG data: 148 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
> ...

 

jak mozesz to podaj mi jabbera albo gg na maila compbatant@o2.pl to sprobuje ustalic

co jest nie tak.

----------

## n3rd

 *indianiec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> openspaceCorrupt JPEG data: 110 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
> 
> Corrupt JPEG data: 148 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
> ...

 

Z jakimi flagami masz skompilowaną bibliotekę fox? Może tu jest problem.

```
# emerge -pv fox

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/fox-1.4.11  +X -bzip2* -cups -debug* +jpeg +opengl +png +tiff +truetype +zlib 0 kB 

```

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## rofro

Poprzedni link "dlaczego fox" nie działa. zamieszczam działający

----------

## endel

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Poprzedni link "dlaczego fox" nie działa. zamieszczam działający

 

poprawilem, thx  :Smile: 

----------

## compbatant

 *indianiec wrote:*   

> U mnie okno programu pojawia się na sekundę, po czym:
> 
> openspaceCorrupt JPEG data: 110 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
> 
> Corrupt JPEG data: 148 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
> ...

 

juz wiadomo jak rozwiazac problem  :Smile: 

w CXXFLAGS nie mozna miec optymalizacji -Os, z niewiadomych mi przyczyn powoduje to crash :/

dzieki za wspolprace "poszkodowanego"  :Wink: 

nowy ebuild bedzie dlatego wymuszal wlasne ustawienia optymalizacji -O2

----------

## compbatant

jest juz finalna wersja 0.1.0 :]

zapraszam do uzywania, niedlugo powinien pojawic sie ebuild w oficjalnym drzewie portage, narazie trzeba jednak sciagnac ebuilda ze strony openspace.linux.pl

----------

## BeteNoire

compbatant, chciałem spróbować Twojego managera, ale dostaję:

```
 * fox-toolkit was not merged with the png

 * USE flag. Openspace requires fox be

 * built with this flag
```

To dziwne, bo fox jest emergowany tak: 

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/fox-1.4.11  +X +bzip2 -cups -debug +jpeg +opengl +png +tiff +truetype +zlib
```

----------

## n3rd

Miałem ten sam problem.. to z ebuildem jest coś nie tak. Pozmieniaj ebuild openspace tak jak tu:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Openspace is powerful, flexible, and utterly configurable file manager for UNIX systems, written using the FOX toolkit. Alternative to those created for KDE / Gnome only"

HOMEPAGE="http://openspace.linux.pl/"

SRC_URI="http://www.openspace.linux.pl/data/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~alpha ~amd64 ~hppa ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="=x11-libs/fox-1.4* 

    dev-libs/libxml2"

src_compile() {

    CXXFLAGS="-O2" ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc || die "configure failed"

    make || die

}

src_install() {

make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}
```

I jak masz fox'a skompilowanego z flagą png to wszystko będzie OK.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## BeteNoire

No działa. 

Obiektywnie patrząc zapowiada się ciekawy menedżerek. 

A subiektywnie: przydałby mi się terminal-emulator jak w Krusaderze. Poza tym... tematy! Bez tego nie da rady, bo używam ciemnych wystrojów. Nawet nie wiem czy w tym Foxie da się kontrolować kolory  :Wink: 

----------

## compbatant

w svnie jest najnowsza wersja openspace, ktora umozliwia juz zmiane kolorow kazdego elementu w programie  :Smile:  dodana jest tez mozliwosc definiowania skrotu klawiszowego do kazdej komendy oraz rozmieszczanie dowolne wszystkich przyciskow w toolbarze a takze ustawianie czcionek, pojawi sie tez mozliwsc sciagania gotowych themsow z predefioniowanymi ikonkami i kolorami  :Smile:  to wszystko oficjalnie juz niedlugo a dla niecierpliwych polecam sciagniecie zrodel z svn i reczna kompilacja.

----------

## n3rd

No to będzie jazda! Już teraz programik bardzo mi się podoba...  :Wink: 

pozdr

daniel

----------

## compbatant

zapomnialem jeszcze dodac, ze w wersji w svn mozna dodatkowo wpisywac komendy w tym edit na gorze  :Smile:  shell to jeszcze nie jest ale juz cos

----------

## Belliash

A ja bym chetnie zobaczyl cos al'a Total Commander (z pelna obsluga protokolu FTP), ale nie Krusadera. Jest on jak dla mnie zbyt wolny. Cos lekkiego na GTK by sie przydalo. Taki prawdziwy klon Total Commandera, do zludzenia przypominajacy go wygladem i najlepiej funkcjonalnoscia.

----------

## M-Z

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> zapomnialem jeszcze dodac, ze w wersji w svn mozna dodatkowo wpisywac komendy w tym edit na gorze  shell to jeszcze nie jest ale juz cos

 

Jeśli to nie problem dla Ciebie, to może stwórz ebuilda do wersji SVN.

----------

## compbatant

w ebuildzie byl blad, tzn w sumie mialem starsza wersje portage i tam dzialalo wszystko ok, zrobilem updata i teraz widze, ze rzeczywiscie wywala sie, ze fox jest ze zla flaga skompilowany, poprawilem ebuilda :]

ebuilda do svn raczej nie zrobie bo tam czasami znajduje sie mocno niestabilna wersja, lepiej poczekac na oficjalne wydanie.

----------

